# Sete



## 99990 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi

Has anyone been to Sete in the South of France and can give me some infomation.
Is there good beach parking? Any recomendations for a good camp site that would take dogs.
I would appreciate any other advise.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sue

Look at this Gaspodes post on THIS thread.


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue
I went through Sete last Sept.,very busy.I think it was a weekend.
Appeared to be a lot of wild parking along the N12 which runs for miles between the beach and the etang (lake) .We carried on and parked in the excellent Aire at Pavalos-les-Flots which it shares with the marina. Turn right off the N12 and when you enter on the D986 you can't miss it on your left round the round about. Just like a campsite so there is a modest charge. 
Regards 
John


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I was in Sete a couple of weeks ago. I liked it as it had a beach and not a lot else. unless of course you go into Sete itself. Here's a photo


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete

Did you or could you overnight on the beach road, if so was it quiet .. ? 

Cheers ..


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

We spent the day on this beach a few weeks ago, lovely beach and by the look of things quite a few vans were overnighting. As for quiet - I doubt it, we ere there all day Sunday and there was a constant stream of traffic all day. It looks just the sort of place where the local yobs would take great delight in racing each other at 1am. :roll: There were also a bunch of "travellers" settled in the nearby aire when we passed.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Ken.. I think I would rather pitch up for the night at one of the nearby municipal sites and get a bit of peace and quiet.... but it looks a great place to spend the day. 

Cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim

Sounds a good idea, can't recommend any sites around there though. We stopped a couple of nights at the municipal at Narbonne Plage which was nothing too special - and horrendously noisy on the Saturday night due to the disco next door - started at 1am and went on untill 5am. Well placed site though, in the town and 10 min. walk from a very nice beach with plenty of cafe's & shops, should be OK for using during the week. We also stayed at a site nearby at Agde - Camping de la Tamarissiere - wouldn't recommend that one either, awkward approach, officious staff and dustbowl type pitches - but nice beach adjacent. Don't try La Nautique at Narbonne either, we drove in, paid, took one look at the pitch - and drove straight out again. It was just nasty with very tight claustrophobic pitches and plenty of dust.
If you're off down that way, whatever you do, don't go past Carcassonne (see it from the autoroute between Tolouse and the coast). Use Camping de la Cite, 15 min walk along the river path from the old town and well worth a couple of days stopover. Lovely quiet site, easy access, huge pitches and a stunning view of the walled town from the South end of the site. When you leave Carcassonne to head for the coast, don't use the autoroute, go on the D610 and have a night on the aire at Trebe. It's right on the side of the Canal du Midi in the centre of town yet quiet and peaceful with good access. You need to turn sharp right just before you cross the canal bridge in the town centre. If you miss the turn it might be a problem turning round with a big rig.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ken 

Thanks, this is exactly the kind of info that is invaluable.. notes made and map updated.. cheers 

Jim


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Pete
> Did you or could you overnight on the beach road, if so was it quiet .. ?
> Cheers ..


Jim

You could overnight no problem, lots of people were. The only concern I would have is that the road can become a bit of a racetrack for the locals late in the evening.

We stayed on a local all singing all dancing campsite because it was the holiday part of our trip.

I would certainly recommend it for your fulltiming escapade and I'd bet your kids would love it as well. Unlike a lot of Mediteranean beachfronts there is no urbanisation whatsoever for ten miles ish

Edit

Should have added this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> We spent the day on this beach a few weeks ago, lovely beach and by the look of things quite a few vans were overnighting. As for quiet - I doubt it, we ere there all day Sunday and there was a constant stream of traffic all day. It looks just the sort of place where the local yobs would take great delight in racing each other at 1am. :roll: There were also a bunch of "travellers" settled in the nearby aire when we passed.


Hi Ken

When were you there? The road was remarkable quiet during our stay (1st week in July). The boy racer point is fair though. The travellers would not be an issue for me.

I suspect this would be a perfect place to be after the middle of september when most of the big local campsites have closed down for the winter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we stopped here back in June 2000 with the intention of staying the night. A brilliant beach with loads of vans lining the road but come about 7pm they had all gone bar 2 others down the other end of the road, loads of boys racers cruising/racing up and down so we bottled it and went to a site across the road called Castellas, it just didn't feel right to us once the crowds had gone, so we decided not to risk it.










The palavas aire is ok and details can be found in the campsite database, but we found it a bit noisy..

>>Details here<<

A few other aires to the west of Sete, all in the database;

>>St Pierre Sur Mer <<

>>Narbonne Plage<<

>>Gruissan Plage<<

The Narbonne plage aire would be particularly good if you have kids as theres a water park just over the road, all accept large RV's.

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Pete .. all noted and entered on the map .. 

Jim


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Just as an addition to Peejay's bit about Castellas.

We stayed there as well and I don't think I have ever come across a large site with staff so helpful and professional. We made a point of telling them this when we left.

Often on MHF we get queries along the lines of _We want to tour France but have at least 5 days by the sea with swimming pools and where the kids can enjoy themselves_

In my opinion this is the place.

Spacious pitches with a bit of shade, decent sized minimart, proper bread shop etc etc.

And of course the unspoit beach

It is listed in the campsite database should anybody want further details

Tis expensive though 8O

PS the original poster of this thread asked about dogs and dogs are allowed here. They needed to have some kind of vaccination though.


----------

